# Atencion San Miguel



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been unable to access the "Atención San Miguel" website for the past three months, and the URL always says "Site under Construction - Coming soon".

Did they change their web address, or is there another place to access a local events calendar for San Miguel? (Still waiting to catch Doc Severinsen playing there)


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> I have been unable to access the "Atención San Miguel" website for the past three months, and the URL always says "Site under Construction - Coming soon".
> 
> Did they change their web address, or is there another place to access a local events calendar for San Miguel? (Still waiting to catch Doc Severinsen playing there)


How about the following,
Atención San Miguel | Published by La Biblioteca de San Miguel de Allende, Mexico

I visited there in March this year, and stayed at Casita de Las Flores,
Casita de las Flores B&K | Bed & Kitchen accommodation, San Miguel de Allende Mexico B&B

Very nice and enjoyable holiday.


Cheers,


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Doc Severinsen and the San Miguel 5*

doc severson is traveling with a group called 

Symphony Hall
Doc Severinsen and the San Miguel 5 with the Phoenix Symphony CALA Festival Celebration

his sechedule is set through jan 2012 and he is not coming to mexico


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

MJB5293 said:


> doc severson is traveling with a group called
> 
> Symphony Hall
> Doc Severinsen and the San Miguel 5 with the Phoenix Symphony CALA Festival Celebration
> ...


Except that Casa Severinsen is in San Miguel, and he is probably home between some of his gigs NOB.. I have a feeling that any playing he does in San Miguel is done on a spur of the moment and not scheduled much in advance, and that's what I'm hoping to catch.


----------



## MissMiami (Jun 26, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Except that Casa Severinsen is in San Miguel, and he is probably home between some of his gigs NOB.. I have a feeling that any playing he does in San Miguel is done on a spur of the moment and not scheduled much in advance, and that's what I'm hoping to catch.


Is this THE Doc Severson/from Johnny Carson & The Tonight Show?
How old is he now, ha ha.
I would love to catch him in an impromtu jam!


----------

